# Red's Edwin 1.0 Reel Mower by Swardman Review



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

*I'd like to be clear that I was only able to spend 2-3 hours with the unit. This is a first impressions review. *

*Looks: * 
I like the curves of the mower, it looks very sleek and appealing from all angles in person.

*Quality*
The extra cartidges seem well built and functional.

The cutting cartridges are well built and strong. They have a reel to bed knife adjustment, and I'm fairly certain I could backlap the unit if needed. Having the option to professionally grind the reel in the off season is awesome.

The engine is smooth and quiet, I like Kawasaki engines!

The rear drum had some minor dent damage from previous users. The drum feels strong to the touch, but was damaged from rolling over a rocks or ???

I didn't like the handle bar being multi jointed. It feels flimsy to me, but it is plenty strong for the weight of the mower.

NO PLASTIC! Good work.

The design is simple. I like simple. It's easier to trouble shoot, easier to work on, easier to understand.

*Controls: * 
They are easy to understand and in erginomical locations. The handle bar has 4-5 holes in 2 different locations giving optimum adjustment for the user. The Reel and Drive are responsive and can be used independantly from each other, this is a feature that I miss very much from my TC H20. The engine speed control is easy to access and responsive.

HOC adjustment is very easy and unlike a greens mower can be done with the engine running on the lawn. Unfortunately the HOC seems to be inaccurate as the measurement lines are on the belt cover that can be moved up and down with a slight bump (I believe this was fixed with the current Edwin 2.0 models for sale).

*Cutting* 
This is the point that I was really surprised. The 6 blade reel had _ZERO_ trouble slicing through the dense stolons of dormant Bermuda grass. If you've ever scalped with a reel mower, you know how the dense mat of bermuda stolons can often clog your reel and cause it to stop. This didn't happen once, not even at lower engine speeds.

Cutting the PRG in @Ware's back lawn was effortless, I paid special attention to the HOC difference from left to right as I've seem some mowers with a single point HOC adjuster cut higher on one side. This was not the case, I could'nt see any difference.

The unit is light, so the drive control is not always needed. A few times I used the drive to get the unit moving then pushed it myself for the remainder of the pass. You are also able to feather the drive control allowing better agility around objects and turning in tight spaces. Turning is easy, and I didn't have issues with the transport wheels interfering with the turns.

The grass catcher worked very well and holds a good amount of material, but I don't like how close my hand would get to the hot engine when removing and replacing the catcher. I feel the catcher would beinifit from a handle further down away from the engine.

*Cartridges:*
This system of removalble cartridges is much better than I anticipated. They are very easy to remove and replace. They can be used with or without the grass catcher.

I used the scarifier cartridge for a few passes, but with no grass in the front lawn I can't say much about its ability. I Didn't even install the Verticutter cartidge as I felt it would be a simular outcome. The brush attachment had some shipping damage and wasn't able to fit in the unit. We gently moved the damaged area back into place, but it still wouldn't fit correctly into the unit.

*Summary: * 
Using this unit was a lot like the first time I used a Dyson Vacuum. It is lighter and quieter than all the power reel mowers I've used, and at first, I didn't think it would work. HOWEVER, just like my Dyson, I was very impressed with it's abilities and user friendliness. Much like a Dyson Vacuum, the price can be a large obstacle for many people. I don't plan to buy one, as I have a lot invested in my current mower inventory. If I do come to a point of replacing my mowers, I will give Swardman a serious second look.

*My Swardman*
If I was to order a swordsman today, this is what I would order.

Edwin 2.0 55mm 
10 Blade 
Anthracit color
Verticutter Cartridge
Beer Holder!
**Maybe**
Front roller wiper
Rear drum wiper
Transport wheels (not an option on the @Reelrollers site?)

I'd like to thank @SwardmanGuy for sending a unit close enough for me to try it out!


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I hope the HOC is accurate on the 2.0 models, I'm seriously considering one and want a precise cut.

Would the drum wiper be of any great use? Only if cutting in wet grass I suppose?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> I hope the HOC is accurate on the 2.0 models, I'm seriously considering one and want a precise cut.
> 
> Would the drum wiper be of any great use? Only if cutting in wet grass I suppose?


The 2.0 is a diffrent style, I think it's fixed, but can't say myself.

The wiper worked well today in damp conditions. I prefer to mow early on the weekends and with dew on the grass it would be a big plus!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Very thorough review :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice write up :thumbup: Was this one that you were given as well, or did you go pay @Ware a visit?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I think everyone should pay @Ware a visit at some point :thumbup:


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> *I'd like to be clear that I was only able to spend 2-3 hours with the unit. This is a first impressions review. *
> ... Unfortunately the HOC seems to be inaccurate as the measurement lines are on the belt cover that can be moved up and down with a slight bump (I believe this was fixed with the current Edwin 2.0 models for sale).
> ...


Very detailed and thorough review! I've not paid much attention to the HOC scale in relation to movement of the side cover, but will check it out tomorrow evening after work. The 1.0 had the scale on the aft end of the cover, so any upward movement of the cover could affect where you thought you set your HOC. The 2.0 is on the top of the mower so any forward or aft movement on the cover will affect where you thought the HOC was set at. I will see if the cover moves forward and aft with bumps.

The one thing to keep in mind, is that once you set the HOC and lock it with the allen bolt the HOC that you set will not change while mowing. Which leads me to another point. Be sure to lock the HOC in place with the allen bolt after setting and before mowing.

In my haste to give mine a test run yesterday, I set the HOC, then started mowing.... After I was done, I tilted the mower to the transport wheels to push across the driveway. That is when I noticed the missing allen key that I did not tighten after setting the HOC. It was there before I started, and now it was gone. It worked loose and fell out while mowing. A walk of the lawn yielded nothing, so I chalked it up to negligence and decided to go to Lowe's to buy replacement.

After putting the mower away, I pulled the landscape blade out to touch up a few places where the mower did not reach - and that is when I found it.

That is the last time that will happen. As previously stated in the Swardman Mower Thread, Swardman includes a tool pouch on the mower with an allen key to lock the HOC, and make adjustments to the position of the handlebars, and a wrench to set the bed knife/reel adjustment. There is no reason to NOT lock the HOC after adjusting.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn I spent a few hours testing it Sunday March 11th. Ware took some video here.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

@Topcat I'm glad you found the original set screw before your reel did. I'm excited to hear your thoughts on the mower as the season progresses!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I came here to post the video from yesterday, but Redtenchu beat me to it. I started the upload last night, but didn't wait up for it to finish. 

I have some thoughts on the HOC that I will post in a bit.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> I think everyone should pay @Ware a visit at some point :thumbup:


For sure - if anyone wants to come check this thing out in person while I have it, just let me know.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I don't have a Swordsman, but if anyone is interested in testing out my Scotts mini spreader and prodiamine spreading, I have one opening for 3/17. There will be opportunities 6/1, 8/15, 9/15 and late November to test how it spreads fertilizer. Also, if anyone would like to test drive a Honda HRR or a Steiner with 60" rotary, I'm scheduling weekly openings from April 1 through late November. I also have weekly openings for testing of a Stihl string trimmer and McClain edger--I would prefer to schedule the same days as as the mower testings, but I'm flexible. This will be on a first come, first serve basis.


----------



## dsotm (Feb 21, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I don't have a Swordsman, but if anyone is interested in testing out my Scotts mini spreader and prodiamine spreading, I have one opening for 3/17. There will be opportunities 6/1, 8/15, 9/15 and late November to test how it spreads fertilizer. Also, if anyone would like to test drive a Honda HRR or a Steiner with 60" rotary, I'm scheduling weekly openings from April 1 through late November. I also have weekly openings for testing of a Stihl string trimmer and McClain edger--I would prefer to schedule the same days as as the mower testings, but I'm flexible. This will be on a first come, first serve basis.


What a guy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So on the HOC scale - first note that the unit I have is the older Edwin 1.0. The Edwin 2.0 has some similarities and differences with regard to the HOC adjustment mechanism.

The scale is is on the side cover, which as you've seen attaches to the machine with strong magnets. It is not a machined fit, so the HOC reading _could_ vary a little depending on how you put the cover on. That said, the cover follows the lines of the mower and is aligned by several of the magnetic lugs protruding from the mower frame, so you can line it up pretty well.

Is adjusting the Edwin HOC as precise as using an Accu-Gage on a greens mower? No.

Does it need to be? For a homeowner at the HOC's most of us are working with, I don't think so.

For example, Redtenchu and I scalped my front lawn with the Swardman yesterday and I don't think either of us paid much attention to the actual HOC setting (in mm). I set it close to where I thought it should be, then made a couple test passes. I stopped a couple times to make some minor adjustments based on the cut I was observing, then locked it down to finish the job. I honestly couldn't tell you what HOC we scalped to, but it looked good . We did the same thing when we moved it to the back yard to cut the PRG. I set it close to where I thought it should be, and Redtenchu went to work.

No Accu-Gage/HOC bar to fool with, no adjusting each side independently - you can basically just set it and go. If you don't like the cut, you can adjust it in the field in less than a minute. So you ultimately get the benefit of infinite adjustment within the HOC range like a greens mower, but the ease of adjustment of a homeowner reel. It's not as fast as changing the notch on a Tru-Cut, but much faster than adjusting the HOC on a greens mower.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Great points @Ware!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Ware Have you had the chance to experiment how much "play" there is in the placement of the side cover and determine the range of deviation that could occur between the height indicator and the scale?

And excellent review @Redtenchu


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> @Ware Have you had the chance to experiment how much "play" there is in the placement of the side cover and determine the range of deviation that could occur between the height indicator and the scale?


I will do that when I get home. I will also check the forward/aft "play" as that should give folks a better idea of what they could expect with a 2.0 model.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> So on the HOC scale - first note that the unit I have is the older Edwin 1.0. The Edwin 2.0 has some similarities and differences with regard to the HOC adjustment mechanism.
> 
> The scale is is on the side cover, which as you've seen attaches to the machine with strong magnets. It is not a machined fit, so the HOC reading _could_ vary a little depending on how you put the cover on. That said, the cover follows the lines of the mower and is aligned by several of the magnetic lugs protruding from the mower frame, so you can line it up pretty well.
> 
> ...


For those that must set their bench HOC to within .0005" of their desired spec, (I know we're out there....), I don't think the HOC label moving around a bit will matter much as we'd be using an HOC guage of some kind regardless to ensure we return to the desired setting. The Swardman would just eliminate the side to side adjustment.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware Have you had the chance to experiment how much "play" there is in the placement of the side cover and determine the range of deviation that could occur between the height indicator and the scale?
> ...


I just checked this and I would call it <2mm. It fits tighter than I thought it did.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> I just checked this and I would call it <2mm. It fits tighter than I thought it did.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is some additional footage from Red's test drive...

https://youtu.be/CWwNzG4lZwI


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

You guys are making me want to move south. I can't handle seeing all the footage while looking at a foot of snow.


----------

